#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Things to do with a Thai girl while in Manhattan

## S Landreth

But first a few pictures,.........


One World Trade Center 


Charging Bull


Empire State Building 

One of many nice things about New York are its theaters, shows and concerts. We’ve seen most of the popular plays [Book of Mormon, Wicked, Kinky Boots (not my choice), The Lion King, Spiderman, Nice Work If You Can Get It, The Trip to Bountiful, etc.] in the past but yesterday we took one of the girlfriends grilfreinds with us to see Aladdin. Surprisingly it was a good show even if it was primarily aimed for a younger audience. After the show we went over to Zabb Elee (a nice Thai restaurant) for dinner. 






We’ve been visiting Manhattan for a month or more for the past few years and I intend on adding to this thread over the years.

If anyone else would like to chime in on things to do while in Manhattan, feel free.

While in New York we’ll stay in different apartments advertised on various vacation rental sites. Read the remarks visitors have left, if you intend to do the same. Sometimes these apartments aren’t what they are advertised. In the past the girlfriend has preferred the Upper West Side (because of the park), but this year she wanted to stay in the Chelsea area so she could be close to The High Line.

If you're interested, on the requirements to obtain a tourist Visa for the states for a Thai you can visit the Embassy of the United States (Bangkok, Thailand) website here and here. Good luck. It can be done. The girlfriend has a ten year tourist Visa.

----------


## Nicethaiza

great pics

----------


## kingwilly

> We’ve been visiting Manhattan for a month or more for the past few years and I intend on adding to this thread over the years.


nice idea for a thread

----------


## SiLeakHunt

try not to get it confused with the Manhattan Project

----------


## pescator

Very nice pics.

----------


## david44

MOMA or Guggenheim?Whitney if she likes pictures also good stroll if raining which is not unknown in autumn.

The Empire State Bdg mainly for great views but not if she gets vertigo on your pole.

The Staten Island Ferry return offers panoramic views of the Statue of Liberty.
I walked over the George Washington Bridge home to Bergen couty yes thru thetunnel NJ side pre terrorsm days.I think you'll be arrested if you try,end up on Rikers.

I think my old haunts down on Prrince and Houston will be long gone Irish dive bars Italian gelataria and just a skip to $4 chow in Chinatown.

If you have wheels a bike ride out to the Hamptons Asbury Park or up to the Katskills be good

Enjoy thanks for the pix

----------


## bowie

The monkey building (courtesy of King Kong), Central Park, the Museum of Natural History and Museum Mile, Broadway, Ellis Island and the Statue, and of course, don't forget 42nd street. Macy's and the Christmas Tree not to forget skating at Rockefeller Center. 

All in all you can't go wrong in Manhattan. Its all great while sightseeing.

----------


## S Landreth

Getting around.

The first time we visited Manhattan we used a taxi to get around. It cost us on average about 100.00 dollars a day when we were out and about. A 30 day subway Metrocard costs about 112.00 dollars per month (unlimited rides).

If you do visit Manhattan never take a taxi, except to get to and from the airport. Manhattan has a great subway system. The subway system here is a little old and the trains arent what we see in Bangkok, but it works and for the most part pretty well.

I wouldnt suggest using the subway system in some areas of town during certain hours if youre traveling alone. Just be smart about it.

There's also an application that you can download on your smart phone, which will show a map of the subway system, just in case you're out and need to look up the best way to get to the next station.








Grand Central


Penn Station


If youre staying south of Central Park they have a bike sharing program that is great for getting around:




_Citi Bike is New York City's bike sharing system. Intended to provide New Yorkers and visitors with an additional transportation option for getting around the city, bike sharing is fun, efficient and convenient.

A bike sharing system consists of a fleet of specially designed, sturdy, very durable bikes that are locked into a network of docking stations sited at regular intervals around a city. The bikes can be rented from and then returned to any station in the system, creating an efficient network with many possible points and combinations of departure and arrival.

With thousands of bikes at hundreds of stations, Citi Bike is available for use 24 hours a day, all year 'round. The station network provides twice as many docking points as bicycles, assuring that an available dock to return your bike is always nearby._

Theres also an application you can download on a smart phone to find the available bikes in your area.


Many of the streets here have bike paths. Follow the bike paths and observe the traffic laws and you shouldnt have any problems.

New York has some beautiful parks and the first park we visited was the Brooklyn Botanical Garden.








The second park was The High Line (elevated freight rail line transformed into a public park) which recently opened the last leg of the walkway which takes you around the Rail Yards. This is a nice park and you should visit it if you do come to Manhattan. The surrounding area is benefiting from this new park.

----------


## S Landreth

Had the chance to visit a few museums during the past couple weeks. 

The National Museum of the American Indian




American Museum of Natural History






The Metropolitan Museum of Art My favorite and shouldnt be missed. Nice place to people watch also. Sit on the steps for a while and enjoy the sunshine with a gyro.





















 
There is no cost to enter any of the museums above, but there are suggested entrance fees. Students are able to contribute small amounts or nothing at all to get in.

We've visited the Statue of Liberty (and Ellis Island) on numerous occasions. The girlfriend enjoys visiting (for the pictures) and me the boat ride out.

----------


## Latindancer

"A room full of Hovings", by John McPhee  is an interesting story. It's about the man who was once the director of the Metropolitan Museum Of Art.

----------


## S Landreth

Two nice parks/gardens here. The first I am sure everyone has heard of and should not be missed, Central Park (nice for a bike ride or a walk)










and the other, New York Botanical Garden (you have to pay to get in here). I enjoy the visit this time of year for the fall colors and Halloween.


















Ray Villafane carving 


On our way to a museum yesterday we ran across a Pocket Park (little parks scattered around the city) where we ate lunch. Paley Park


_New Yorkers are lucky enough to have rambling green naturescapes like Central and Prospect Parks, but the small, public-accessible pocket parks that dot the city are an oft-overlooked joy, a temporary respite from the hustle and bustle of the urban artery._

----------


## yankee99

I just applied for a tourist visa last week for my wife and should be here tomorrow.  The lion King is on the top of our list although its expensive.  I was thinking its better as it'll be easier to understand.

----------


## S Landreth

^The Lion King seems to be a favorite for tourists and a younger audience. The girlfriend enjoyed the set changes and the costumes. They really do a great job. You made a good choice and she should enjoy the show.

----------


## S Landreth

More about Central Park and the continuous events happening there. If you do visit the park it might be a good idea to check what is happen before you come and plan a visit when there is an activity. During this time of year we try to get out to the Pumpkin Flotilla to watch how New Yorkers celebrate the occasion. 






Coney Island isnt what it was years ago, but you might want to visit, if not for the shoreline go for Nathans. We were there yesterday when the weather was a bit cool outside. I would suggest visiting during the weekend (maybe evening) and in the warmer months if you want to get the feel of what it might have been back in the day.








We also had a chance to visit The Museum of Modern Art, which stays busy.

----------


## S Landreth

It was a nice trip to New York but I think the girlfriend wants to skip one year (next) for other destinations (Machu Picchu & Amazon Rainforest/River Cruise). Below are some pictures of some other places to visit while in Manhattan.

Times Square


Brooklyn Bridge Walk or bike ride across it


Flatiron Building


George Washington Bridge You can still walk and bike ride over the bridge.


One more thing. If youre going to rent an apartment while vacationing in New York and have access to a full kitchen you might want to shop at a couple of the local street markets to get some things you might need. It will help the growers/suppliers in the area.

79th Street Market




Union Square Market

----------


## PeeCoffee

Wow S Landreth - you really covered a lot of ground !
Great OP, great pics and commentary.
I was not aware of the High Line Park. What a visionary concept for Manhattan's West Side.
It also sound like you have spent some time in NYC during your life-time.
I'm sure the older parts of the city have made quite a resurgence for themselves, South Seaport, Westside, the Bowery, Bed-Stuy, South Bklyn, Red Hook, Prospect Park , down Flatbush and Coney Island 

My favourite walk regardless of most weather conditions other than a torrential downpour was always heading west over the Brooklyn Bridge north to Chinatown or Little Italy.
The views from the Bridge to the north, south and Manhattan makes one feel like you're really 'alive'. 
Curious, is the best place to buy tee shirts, hats, touristy chotskies for friends back home still along Canal Street ?

Again - great thread and pics !
Personally I doubt I will ever see the City again after 2015...or may not want to as it's a really big world and we're not getting younger.

Word of advice to travelers: do NOT leave your credit card at home as you're going to require it on holiday in NYC.

----------


## VocalNeal

> try not to get it confused with the Manhattan Project


OR?

----------


## MrG

> If anyone else would like to chime in on things to do while in Manhattan, feel free.


*The Brooklyn Bridge*. It is a magnificent old thing. The last great masonry structure built in the US, I think. 

*Katz's deli.* The location of the famous orgasm scene in _When Harry Met Sally_, but also the best cheesecake and pastrami I found in New York. (Carnegie Deli uptown is now owned by Thais, if you care. It is the favored location for order out from the Thai Embassy and UN staff in NY).

*The Bitter End.* A small nightspot in the West Village known as an early venue for the likes of many 60's singers, folk and otherwise, and comics. I'd known about it since I was a teenager and  went to it one night almost as a pilgrimage. Not pricey.  The West Village is a great neighborhood to walk around in.

Actually, Manhatten is a great city to just go out and explore without any plans, not unlike London in that regard..

----------


## terry57

Really interesting thread mate.

How much do you pay for accommodation  ?

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you, Terry.

We have paid different amounts depending where we stay in the city. The highest amount we paid per night was the first time we visited New York together. We stayed in a hotel overlooking the park. 

We will not do that again.

Well usually stay next to the park on the west side because the girlfriend enjoys the neighborhood. This last trip we stayed closer to the High Line because she wanted to be able to walk to that park. It was a two bedroom place (very nice building) with a nice size living room and full kitchen. I forget the exact amount we paid, but it was much less than what we would have paid for a hotel room.

Because we are (now) staying for a month each visit a nice hotel room would be ridiculous and wouldnt give us what we are looking for (mainly a full kitchen). So for the past several years we go to websites like HomeAway, VRBO, OneFineStay or Airbnb just to name a few to get our room/apartment. The prices can vary considerably depending on what youre looking for.

Ive looked up renting a single room apartment before and the prices can be quite reasonable.

Ill give you an example. The girlfriend is in New York now, entertaining about 10 Thais who have come to visit her from Thailand and different places in the US. She wants them to see New York.

We considered renting 5 rooms at a hotel centrally located near Columbus Circle (its next to the park). But those rooms would have been double the cost of renting an entire home (with a full kitchen, patio, large living room, exercise room, entertainment room, 5 bedrooms, washer/dryer, etc) near Grand Central Station. The girlfriend also thought it might be nice if all of them were in one home together. 

Some of her place,




















Terry (or anyone else viewing this thread) if you ever decide to visit New York, you should check out renting an apartment over renting a hotel room. Read the reviews (on each apartment) before committing yourself.

----------


## Neverna

It's a lovely looking place, SL. Very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Excellent thread. Well done.

----------


## terry57

^^^
Fantastic first hand information mate.

I could easily do a month in that city.  Loved it the first time there.  

To bad the AUD dollar has lost 30 % against the US.   :Confused:

----------


## Humbert

Beautiful, upscale apartment. 
You are doing it in style. Try the veal parmagian at Il Vagabondo. Best in town.

Menu | Il Vagabondo

----------


## bsnub

> Beautiful, upscale apartment. You are doing it in style.


He always does if you look at his other pic threads. Those damn lazy, humorless, welfare collecting liberals!  :rofl:

----------


## fishlocker

So I guess twice the price would be double of what half as much had cost. Which may have been a deal at any price yet none the less expensive. Needn't say more.

----------


## S Landreth

> We’ve been visiting Manhattan for a month or more for the past few years and I intend on adding to this thread over the years


Moulin Rouge (just her)
Mrs. Doubtfire (just her)
Plaza Suite (both of us)
Hadestown (both of us)
Music Man (both of us, daughter and her boyfriend)
The Book of Mormon because Jagged Little Pill was canceled [both of us (2nd time), daughter and her boyfriend]

Couple nice dinners scheduled with all of us. The Kitchen Table at The Modern and One Dine at One World

More later

----------


## Edmond

Museum of Modern Art.

----------


## OhOh

Metropolitan Opera

----------


## sabang

In answer to the OP- Early to bed, and rise up to the occasion. No different to Thailand I suppose.  :Smile: 
Might be interesting to see if a TG enjoyed a Katz deli sandwich though. Then walk her thru' Chinatown- it's close by.

----------


## S Landreth

^Been to Chinatown. She wasn’t impressed.  :Smile: 

 
April in Thailand can be awful and it is a good time to leave, unless you have a job or family that might want to limit your time away.

Whatshername arrived in New York today (for about a month). We’ll be joining her later.

 
About the 6 different plays above. We had scheduled a trip to New York in 2020. Two or three plays and one concert (Beth Hart). Covid cancelled our plans and we’re making up for it this trip. Still required to show proof of vaccinations and have to wear a mask.

----------


## S Landreth

Early morning Coney Island (picture taken from the subway). She said there were a few hundred people there.

 
Hardly anyone on the subway.

----------


## sabang

It's quite Russian there you know. People be scared to go, or their Russian Blue will be confiscated.

----------


## S Landreth

Years ago wahtshername got a picture with the Fearless Girl standing in front of the Charging Bull. Fearless Girl was later moved.

But she found her again.





> Might be interesting to see if a TG enjoyed a Katz deli sandwich though. Then walk her thru' Chinatown- it's close by.


You know all the best places.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Bit 'nicer'- maybe hang out with the suits for a while at South Street seaport, from about 4pm to when you head for dinner. Got about as much soul as a soulless thing, but it's a bit toney and I think a TG might like it, especially if told she's hanging out with bankers in a (the?) major world financial capital.

Puttin' on the Ritz? One of those dark wood panelled, traditional American steak houses. Smith & Wollensky? Or maybe that ultraJewish place (rude waiters, great steaks) in Brooklyn. Assuming she likes steak of course. And you don't mind paying.

Oh, and the Circle line cruise around Manhattan island is one of NYC' few great bargains. Best way to see the Statue of Liberty too.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Having worked in Manhattan most of my life, I usually could not wait to get out of there.  But for someone visiting there for the first time, or been there only a few times I can see the attraction.
May I suggest a car rental and a ride north of the city?  
West side highway to the GW bridge, then about an hour's ride north on the The Palisades  Parkway (first exit after the bridge).
The ride itself  is very nice, especially this time of the year. at The end of the parkway, at the circle, follow the signs for Bear mountain state park . You will not regret it. 

bear mountain ny - Google Search

----------


## S Landreth

She left early this morning for the Empire State building to watch the sunrise. Hoping to get better pictures when we all are there with her next week.

Her first play this trip. Moulin Rouge


 
But first Covid related information.

 
The theater will email mail you a request to get there early where they will check for proof of Covid vaccinations. She just showed a picture on her phone of her CDC card and a matching ID (name). On her phone was also her ticket QR code.

 
Whatshername’s review (edited)

Enjoyed the show and if she has friends visiting, she’ll take them to this play.

Costumes, Settings/Scenes, Actors/Actresses are wonderful. Especially the main female character.

----------


## S Landreth

She has guests coming and she started to fill the refrig.

When we started visiting they were just a hole-in-the-wall (W 74th St), with at least 20 to 40 people standing in line to get in.
They’ve grown.

 
 
She went to see Mrs. Doubtfire this afternoon.

But first,….I received a note today reminding me what would be required when attending a play in New York……

 
Mrs. Doubtfire review........

 
 
Quoting her: So good & funny. I really enjoyed the show.

Laughed a lot  :Wink: 

She also told me if you are not wearing your mask properly (even during the play) you’ll be asked to correct it.

----------


## sabang

Your lady is a real culture vulture! Good for her.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^She does enjoy the arts. I can’t remember which, France or Italy. We were given permission by a museum; to enter early (our guide was an art graduate), and she enjoyed having the museum to herself. 

She wasn’t feeling bad but just wanted to check herself after spending so much time with different groups of people.

 
She has been trying to enjoy the city (unusually cold and windy) the past couple days. 

Time and temp

 
Roosevelt Island


And some Street Art.

----------


## S Landreth

This week we went to see 'Plaza Suite'


I like Matthew Broderick and have seen him before in another play. Plaza Suite was a pretty good play but maybe not as good as the first play we saw him in.



Went by The Summit to get a couple pictures

 
 
We are all here with her now. Our first dinner out. The Kitchen Table.

----------


## Edmond

What a lovely trip.  :Yup: 





I guess less is more.  :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

Jeepers.




There's a few up-sari opportunities on that balcony!

----------


## S Landreth

> I guess less is more.


That was 1 of 10 (whatshername's pictures/drinks).

 






> There's a few up-sari opportunities on that balcony!


They are warned.........

_Is there a recommended dress code?_

_Guests are required to wear a shirt and shoes at all times while on the premises. Offensive or threatening language and messaging on apparel is not permitted._

_Due to the nature of the space and presence of reflective and transparent flooring materials, we recommend wearing pants, shorts, or tights to enjoy the full SUMMIT experience. For guests uncomfortable walking on reflective surfaces, we do offer a non-reflective privacy path throughout the space._

Yet there were more than a few wearing skirts.

----------


## S Landreth

Couple of restaurants we were able to visit while everyone was here.

Gabriel Kreuther – Excellent food

 
and One Dine

Food is fine, but you’re going for the view. They aren’t offering a Key Lime (pie) in a glass any longer so I will no longer visit.

 
Extra. Whatshername noticed New York legalized pot last year and she saw all the new shops that had opened up. She wanted to try it for the first time. I was a bit surprised at the cost. When I was young, an ounce was 20.00.

 
Off to the park. I thought she might be more comfortable in this type of environment. 


 
 
Result,…she told me that was her first and last time smoking pot. She only smoked one third of a joint.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

I trust the other 2/3 didn't go to waste.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Having not read one response on this thread I will jump in and say, finger her twat on the subway. Is that the way the thread is leaning?

----------


## cyrille

Shag her?

----------


## malmomike77

Having read the thread i'll say, well done Landreth a nice stroll and room for lots more, tis got a lot to see.

----------


## Topper

SL, Keep it coming!  Really great stuff!

----------


## S Landreth

> Having read the thread i'll say, well done Landreth a nice stroll and room for lots more, tis got a lot to see.





> SL, Keep it coming!  Really great stuff!


Thank you both.




> I trust the other 2/3 didn't go to waste.


I don’t smoke. Didn’t enjoy it when I was younger either. She plans to give what is left to one of four doormen here when she leaves.

______________

So far, so good.


 
Few plays.

Went to see The Music Man, The Book of Mormon  and  Hadestown

The Music Man was entertaining. Most all of the audience loved the show.


 


The revised Book of Mormon was even better than the first time we saw it years ago.


 

 
Hadestown was a great show and the performers were wonderful.

----------


## S Landreth

More things to do with a Thai girl while in Manhattan.

1 - She took us all on a guided tour, but she wasnt the guide. She wanted to learn more about some areas/buildings/etc. while in Manhattan.

Some of these tours can be interesting as the Grand Central Station tour was. Learned about FDRs train, Vanderbilt (who built the building), design of the building, the ceiling, strange corner walls, the rocket hole, mooring lines, the tennis court, unfinished art work and the bars/restaurants (not the cheesy ones downstairs) I never knew existed.

 

 


 
 
 
Maybe the only payphone left in Manhattan.

 
2 - We all got up early to watch the sun rise from The Empire State Building.

 
3 - She was able to pick up her Christmas gift that arent available in Thailand. Two coats, as apposed to one full length (she already has at least 2). My daughter picked out two for herself (bit trendier).

----------


## S Landreth

Smartphones. On the first page of the thread, I posted about one nice Thai Restaurant in Manhattan we found (owned and operated by Thai’s). There were other Thai Restaurants we did visit but not nice enough to mention here.

Whatshername found two more nice Thai Restaurants (owned and operated by Thai’s) with the help of her smartphone.

The Thonglor New York

Meal was Dried Suki Yaki

 
 
And Ayada in Chelsea Market

Meal was Khao Soi Duck

 
 
____________

Most tourists will visit the South side of Central Park. Here’s a handful of pictures of the North side of the park. 

Vanderbilt Gate

 
Untermyer Fountain

 
Glen Span Arch

 
Fort Clinton

 
The Blockhouse (Ft. Clinton)

----------


## Bonecollector

Great photos and great thread, seems like you are having a nice time and those jackets are very nice! New York does have an excellent array of bar's and restaurants, probably the best in the world. 

I love New York, especially rowing a boat in central park with those turtles just hanging loose. It is a pity I haven't been for a decade now, especially as two of my siblings live in the area. I will definitely check out the Brooklyn Botanical Garden next time I am in town. Bear mountain state park looks beautiful as well and I have always wanted to hike in the Adirondack Mountains. My sister has a husky and she has been wanting me to dog sit and take him hiking for a few years now.

Somewhere you might not have taken your girls yet is Fort Tryon Park. I enjoyed the trip up there and the view over the Hudson is nice.

The townhouse you got back in 2015 looks just perfect if you are travelling with family. It is always best to rent a home if you are anything more than just a couple in my view.

Something very funny just ran through my head. We all went there as a family once and we were sitting on the subway and there was an advert for The City University and it read, 'Look who's investing in CUNY'. We had had a few along the day and we all couldn't stop laughing and no one on the carriage got it until a military guy looked, smiled and obviously got it. Stupid but still funny and a nice memory.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks

She went back to visit Brooklyn, where she ate her first Lobster Roll


 
 
 
 
Again, if you’re going to stay for more than a few days in Manhattan and might be entertaining you should consider renting a house or nice apartment. Full kitchen, two bedrooms, two full bathrooms, washer/dryer (so you don’t have to pack as much) and large living room.

----------


## Topper

The lobster roll looks superb.  I've got a Thai student who lives in NYC, I'll ask her to see if she has any recommendations and pass them along.

----------


## DrWilly

Brilliant thread. I'm heading there next week, so this is really useful information. 

Though for some reason I cannot login to ticket master for a Broadway show....

Pardon the Interruption
As you were browsing something about your browser made us think you were a bot. There are a few reasons this might happen:

You're a power user moving through this website with super-human speed.You've disabled JavaScript in your web browserA third-party browser plugin, such as Ghostery or NoScript is preventing JavaScript from running.

----------


## cyrille

Title's still weird.

----------


## S Landreth

> I'm heading there next week,....


Hope you enjoy your stay. 




> I cannot login to ticket master for a Broadway show....


Try Broadway.com

----------


## DrWilly

Perfect, thanks!

----------


## S Landreth

*Little extra.*

The Theaters don’t like to see empty seat!

With your smartphone go to google apps (Play Store) and type in “TodayTix” and download it on to your smartphone.


 
They will offer tickets at a much cheaper price.

Ultimate guide to Broadway Lottery and Rush tickets

Broadway Lottery and Rush tickets are some of the best ways to score same-day seats to top *Broadway shows* at a low price. Traditionally, Rush and Lottery tickets are distributed via in-person drawings or early morning lines at the box office — but you don’t have to do all that waiting anymore. With TodayTix, you can get Rush and Lottery tickets right from your phone, so no matter where you are, you can get discount Broadway tickets to some of the best shows in New York City.

Unsure what Broadway Rush tickets or Broadway Lottery tickets are? Feeling lucky and ready to try for tickets? Wherever you stand, use this guide to find out how to take advantage of our Rush and Lottery programs, and check out a list of the current shows offering Broadway and Off-Broadway Rush and Lottery tickets on TodayTix below.

And remember — Rush and Lottery tickets aren’t just a New York thing! Shows all over the world have Lottery and Rush tickets. If you happen to be traveling to London, check out our *companion guide to London’s Rush and Lottery programs*, where you can score *London musical tickets* and see all the hottest *theatre shows* across the pond.

https://twitter.com/TodayTix

Reviews for TodayTix: https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.todaytix.com

----------


## S Landreth

> Brilliant thread. I'm heading there next week, so this is really useful information.


so how was your trip?  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> Brilliant thread. I'm heading there next week, so this is really useful information. 
> 
> Though for some reason I cannot login to ticket master for a Broadway show....


so what plays were you able to see?

 :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> so how was your trip?


Trip was great; I've been meaning to post a trip thread. 




> so what plays were you able to see?


Funnily enough we ran out of time, and didn't get to one.

----------

